# Government Trail Cams on Private Property?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok I have been drinking the Koolaid or something because this just doesn't sit right with me.

I came across this story about a guy who found a trail camera on his property and removed it, only to be arrested by police and wildlife officials in Tennessee.

Anyone know if this goes on in Utah?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I always assumed they did this on government lands, but that is a little unsettling to say the least.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think we need to know the whole story before passing judgement on something like this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I think we need to know the whole story before passing judgement on something like this.


Agreed. I've done some research and can't seem to find a whole lot citing what the motivation was to place a camera on private property.

But let's assume for a moment that you are a land owner who finds a trail cam that you didn't place on your property. There are no identifying markers on it that you can see, so you remove it. Then you discover that the owner of the camera is the DWR so you contact them and ask what the deal is, and then everything goes downhill from there.

Was the land owner right to remove the camera?

I'm curious about the legality of this as it doesn't appear that a warrant was issued and it appears that the land owner was proactive and called their DWR office for an explanation and was arrested as a result. Seems fishy to me...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> But let's assume for a moment that you are a land owner who finds a trail cam that you didn't place on your property.


I think at that point you need to ask yourself a question: am I doing anything illegal?

if you are growing marijuana, then you might have a problem.

if you aren't doing anything illegal, then take it down without a second thought, check the pictures to see if there is anything good on it, then re-set the camera in a location of your liking.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Unknown, unmarked camera on my property?

Hey, thanks for the free gift.8)


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

My dad bought a gold claim out side of Beaver. There is a mine shaft on the claim. He went inside to check it out and there was two trail cams in side. One was Utah Mining office and the other was Utah Fish and Game.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

SCOTUS' interpretation is wrong and self serving for federal gov't.

Fed's or not, they are guilty of criminal tresspass...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree it sounds like there is a whole lot of the story that is not being told.

A lot like the videos where something bad happens. We only see from the start of the video and not the start of the problem 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It would make a great target with a 12gage loaded with buckshot!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, the article says they placed the camera on his property to monitor his activity (probably based on the conviction for baiting doves). Still, seems like a pretty big response to a relatively minor violation. I guess we can't complain about that poachers should get the book thrown at them, and then complain when officers do hammer them. 

Interesting to think about, though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think anyone can argue whether there was probable cause to watch someone suspected of illicit activities. But what I am gathering from these stories is that a warrant wasnt granted.

Where I think its odd though, is that he was arrested for removing a trail camera that was placed on his property. 

Truthfully, who wouldnt remove a trail cam from their property if they didnt put it up? Id venture a guess that most people would remove a camera as opposed to leaving it up. After all, it wasnt authorized by the property owner so theoretically they have a right to remove items from their property. 

Not arguing with anyone, but this seems pretty odd to me.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Where I think its odd though, is that he was arrested for removing a trail camera that was placed on his property.
> 
> Truthfully, who wouldnt remove a trail cam from their property if they didnt put it up? Id venture a guess that most people would remove a camera as opposed to leaving it up. After all, it wasnt authorized by the property owner so theoretically they have a right to remove items from their property.


That's a good point.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I would have put up a camera of my own to see who it was...


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

i'da've shot that thing right then and there.


----------

